
Ask HN: How to connect Alexa to a standing desk? - pacavaca
I notice that most of the standing desks have the button block connected to the desk controller via a network cable and a regular RJ-45. This means that it should be possible to put a ras-pi and maybe a tiny switch in the middle, intercept&#x2F;replay the signal and pair it with a simple Alexa skill to control the desk position. The only question is what does it send over the network? Is there any specification on that or does anyone have an idea on how to reverse-engineer it?
======
ogdoad
Second Google result for "alexa control standing desk" should help you, or
Reddit.

